# Is this a compliment?



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

Me and my H were out shopping the other day. I wandered to the womenswear and he came over and started looking at some sweatpants, saying I should get some. 

I laughed and said no as I only ever wear stuff like that to the gym, never round the house. I usually wear dresses. Said I'd be worried about looking scruffy and would he really want his W wearing sweatpants roundcthe house?

He said it really didn't matter what I wore because I have a nice face. I *think* this is a compliment, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, it's a compliment.

He meant to say that you could wear a potato sack and still be a hottie.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

it sounds like a compliment but i have said something more like "you make anything look good".
which she did, so i know i wasnt lying.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

walkingwounded said:


> Me and my H were out shopping the other day. I wandered to the womenswear and he came over and started looking at some sweatpants, saying I should get some.
> 
> I laughed and said no as I only ever wear stuff like that to the gym, never round the house. I usually wear dresses. Said I'd be worried about looking scruffy and would he really want his W wearing sweatpants roundcthe house?
> 
> ...


Yes. He thinks your hot. I feel the same about my wife. I don't care what she wears, she gets me hot and bothered. When she wakes up in her jogging sweats and an old ragged t-shirt and I tell her she's beautiful she thinks I'm just desperate for lovin LOL.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Reckon he was saying he wants to see you walking round the house in sweatpants. That it would be a turn on for him. How women miss these things is way beyond me, especially your good self who says she’d like more sex!!! It’s like it’s deliberate and probably feels so to him. He probably feels rejected by you.

You’d feel scruffy in the home in sweatpants but not when you go to the gym! Again that is way beyond my level of comprehension. You probably look sexier to him going to the gym in sweatpants than you do in a skirt at home. If that’s the case he’s probably got a big downer because you’ll wear things he wants you to wear when you go out, but you wont wear them in the home.

Of course he said you have a nice face as a way to recover and not show his disappointment. What’s he supposed to do, beg you to wear something he finds sexy in the home even though you don’t


----------



## Template (Aug 2, 2011)

And yet so many of you guys have complained about we women wearing sweats around the house, saying that to do so shows we have let our appearance go. You lament we no longer wear those tight jeans and little tops to look sexy and attractive for you.
What's a girl supposed to think?
Personally, I will not wear sweats around the house, either. IMO, they are strictly work out wear. 
I would go with the positive in this poster's question and assume her H was being complimentary.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I think he could have meant one of two things...
1. He finds you attractive no matter what you wear and does want to see you wear sweatpants.

-or-

2. A back handed compliment that implies he thinks you have a pretty face but your body could use a little work.

You probably know which one of these two he meant because you know what you look like and you know how your husband behaves, speaks better than me. If he's a casual guy himself and not too into dressing up then it's very possible it's the first. If he has shown a declined interest in sex and he previously enjoyed you dressing up it could be the second.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Trenton said:


> I think he could have meant one of two things...
> 1. He finds you attractive no matter what you wear and does want to see you wear sweatpants.
> 
> -or-
> ...


That's a woman for you, always over-analyzing.

The guy said she should get some sweat pants, he told her he likes her face. To a guy it couldn't be taken any other way. If you have to play strategy with what a guy is saying, you are thinking too hard.

We aren't smart enough to give back-handed compliments.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

COguy said:


> That's a woman for you, always over-analyzing.
> 
> The guy said she should get some sweat pants, he told her he likes her face. To a guy it couldn't be taken any other way. If you have to play strategy with what a guy is saying, you are thinking too hard.
> 
> We aren't smart enough to give back-handed compliments.


:slap:

Oops!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Trenton said:


> :slap:
> 
> Oops!


Said with all the love and respect I can provide


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Compromise and get some Yoga pants :smthumbup:

They may lead to a workout every now and then!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

he should have said I prefer all natural because your one sexy lady and then pinched her a$$


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I like my wife in sweat pants, easy access.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

My husband likes when I wear them because one of his favorite pastimes is pantsing me. Especially when I'm cooking and my hands are have been touching raw meat or chicken so that I have to shuffle over to the sink with my pants around my ankles before I can pull them back up. LOL


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow you missed the whole "you should get some" and completely rejected his subtle hint, yet got stuck on the meaningless exit phrase about your face!

I know exactly how your husband felt at the end of that conversation. It ain't nice.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

better than saying the color distracts people away from your ugly face

(a joke not directed at OP in particular)


----------



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

Of course it was a complitment. But if you don't like to wear sweat pants then get some yoga pants....mmmmm. Very sexy!
:smthumbup:


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Ladies never say things and mean what they say.
Men never say things and DON'T mean it.

He wanted you to buy it. You said no and found an excuse, he said "it's not an excuse, please still buy it."

You didn't, of course, because you are obssesd with what YOU think HE is thinking about you, instead of actually listening and see what he really does.

Typical lady. In fact, just like my wife.


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

bubbly girl said:


> My husband likes when I wear them because one of his favorite pastimes is pantsing me. Especially when I'm cooking and my hands are have been touching raw meat or chicken so that I have to shuffle over to the sink with my pants around my ankles before I can pull them back up. LOL


love this :smthumbup:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yes, I think he complimented you and was saying he wants to see you in sweatpants - maybe 'loosened up' a bit - especially if you always wear skirts around the house.

So, if you didn't buy any, get down to the store forthwith and get the sexiest pair you can find, then surprise him with them when he comes home one day. Maybe with the added bonus of having no panties on underneath them, that you can whisper in his ear.


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

Not knowing your husband, I can only offer how I would have intended that comment. YES....it IS a compliment. I would be saying to my wife that she does not have to be "on" all the time.... she should feel free to be however way makes her comfortable.

Different guys have differing views of what is sexy, but I have always found the frumpy, unkempt look to be a turn-on.


----------

